# Call of Duty Elite - Modern Warfare 3 mit optionalem Abo-Service



## butter_milch (31. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Es ist soweit. Wie schon vor ein paar Wochen angedeutet und von einigen User (dem Autor dieser News eingeschlossen) befürchtet, bekommt der achte Teil der beliebten Call of Duty-Serie ein "Call of Duty Elite" getauftes, optionales Bezahl-Abo, welches Usern pauschalen und evtl. auch früheren bzw. exklusiven Zugriff auf Zusatz-Inhalte ermöglicht.

Wer monatlich zahlt, muss weitere Inhalte also nicht extra kaufen. Daraus kann man ableiten, dass es in Zukunft viel mehr DLCs als bisher (zwei Map-Packs pro Spiel) geben wird. Zum genauen Inhalt gibt es keine Informationen obwohl man damit rechnen kann, dass zusätzliche Karten und eventuell auch Waffen mit von der Partie sind.

Teile des Dienstes sollen kostenlos sein, z.B. die Verbindung von  Facebook- und Spiele-Account, mit der es Gamern ermöglicht werden soll,  Online-Matches mit Gleichgesinnten auszutragen.

Die kosten sollen unter denen des Online-TV-Anbieters Netflix (7,99$/Mon.) bleiben.

Laut Bobby Kotick müsse Activision Geld für den Dienst verlangen, da er sehr umfangreich sei und eine große Investition für das Unternehmen darstelle. Mit negativen Stimmen aus der Community rechne er nicht, da nicht-zahlende User immer noch online gegeneinander antreten könnten.

Meinung des Autors: Was für ein Bullshit. Damit sich das Angebot für Abonnenten überhaupt lohnt, müsste Activision monatlich DLCs im Wert von mehr als 7,99$ veröffentlichen. Das wären dann in 12 Monaten (bis zum Release des nächsten Teils) ganze 95,88$ für Content, der wahrscheinlich noch vor Release des Spiels herausgeschnitten wurde. Da die Preise für Europäer bestimmt 1:1 umgerechnet werden, kommen zum empfohlenen Kaufpreis von 60€ also noch 7,99€ monatliche Gebühren auf die Gamer zu. Ich habe mit der CoD-Serie seit dem sechsten Teil sowieso gebrochen und werde mir dieses Jahr Battlefield 3 kaufen. Aber selbst das würde ich nicht tun, wenn EA auch noch damit anfängt. Niemals. Und das man CoD mit Gleichgesinnten spielt versteht sich doch von selbst. Xbox-User wird es wohl kaum stören, sind sie eine solche Abzocke doch schon seit 2005 gewohnt. Mir wird beim besten Willen nicht klar, wie Gamer es zulassen konnten, dass sich die Industrie zu einem solchen Monstrum entwickelt hat. Danke an alle, welche fleißig DLCs kaufen. Aber genug hiervon, sonst wird enthält meine Meinung am Ende noch mehr Text als die eigentliche News...

Quelle: 'Call of Duty' Targets a Monthly Fee - WSJ.com


----------



## GTA 3 (31. Mai 2011)

Ehm ist Elite nicht so ein Browserspiel ?! 
Soll das echt in Modern Warfare 3 eingesetzt werden ??? Traurig, richtig traurig...


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2011)

In your Face. COD ist nun sowas von abgeschrieben, wenn das stimmen sollte.

Sollte EA nicht etwas in der Art machen, hat BF3 für mich das Rennen mit leichtigkeit gewonnen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2011)

Ein guter News-Artikel bringt normalerweise nicht die Meinung des Autos ein.

Oder wind wir hier auf Bild.de gelandet?


----------



## Combi (31. Mai 2011)

ich habe sowas schon bei b.o. befürchtet.
zuerst die dlc´s die kohle kosten.
um zu sehen,ob wir deppen kohle zahlen.
ich habe bis jetzt jeden cod-teil gekauft.bin cod-fan seit der ersten stunde.
hatte damals die cod1-beta gezockt.
also ist für mich black ops der abschied von cod....
werde das mw3 nicht kaufen.habe eh vor nem monat bf3 vorbestellt.hoffe,es wird gut,sonst bin ich shooter-los..
ich hoffe echt für activision,dass es sehr wenige kaufen,um denen zu zeigen,das wir cod-zocker,nicht so blöde wie wow-spieler sind.
ich zahle nicht fürs zocken...die können ihr mw3 behalten,die grafik is eh von gestern...

hail to the new king...hail to BF3 !!!


----------



## butter_milch (31. Mai 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein guter News-Artikel bringt normalerweise nicht die Meinung des Autos ein.
> 
> Oder wind wir hier auf Bild.de gelandet?



Ausgegraut findest du das bei vielen News. Und warum auch nicht, ich hätte genausogut einen zweiten Post mit meiner Meinung schreiben können. Warum sollte ich mich aus der Diskussion heraushalten?


----------



## Pillemann5000 (31. Mai 2011)

ist das für alle Plattformen vorgesehen oder nur für konsoleros?


----------



## Two-Face (31. Mai 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ausgegraut findest du das bei vielen News.



Natürlich, und die sind aber auch alle keine guten News.

Wenn jemand einen Newsartikel schreibt nur um seine Meinung kundzutun, ist das für mich eine Themaverfehlung - News ("Neuigkeiten") sind dazu da, Leute zu informieren, diesen jedoch nicht die eigene Meinung unter die Nase zu reiben. Oder findet man auf der Main auch News mit der ausgegrauten Meinung des Autors?


----------



## butter_milch (31. Mai 2011)

Pillemann5000 schrieb:


> ist das für alle Plattformen vorgesehen oder nur für konsoleros?


 
Alle.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein guter News-Artikel bringt normalerweise nicht die Meinung des Autos ein.
> 
> Oder wind wir hier auf Bild.de gelandet?


 Ich konnte nirgends Titt**, Se* oder Drogenskandal lesen - also nein 
@Topic CoD war so gut wie immer scheiß* und wirds wohl auch bleiben, wenn mal mal von CoD 1&2 absieht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2011)

> Teile des Dienstes sollen kostenlos sein


Aber nur das was keiner braucht, der Rest ist für mich umsonst. Der Kunde zählt mittlerweile nicht mehr.



> Mit negativen Stimmen aus der Community rechne er nicht, da nicht-zahlende User immer noch online gegeneinander antreten könnten


Wer soll das denn glauben? Man wird ja früher oder später dazu genötigt gleichzuziehen, besonders wenn den Kaufwilligen bessere Ausrüstung / Waffen zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ​
> ...


 Mhhh, was ist so schlimm daran, der Dienst ist doch nur optional??? Wer das nicht nutzen möchte kann MW3 auch ganz normal nutzen. Ich finde hier wird ganz schön dramatisiert und es entsteht eher der Eindruck das es eine Voraussetzung ist und nicht optional. Etwas reißerisch das Ganze.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer soll das denn glauben? Man wird ja früher oder später dazu genötigt gleichzuziehen, besonders wenn den Kaufwilligen bessere Ausrüstung / Waffen zur Verfügung stehen.


Da es wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht den Ast abzusägen auf dem man sitzt. 

MfG


----------



## Memphys (31. Mai 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, was ist so schlimm daran, der Dienst ist doch nur optional??? Wer das nicht nutzen möchte kann MW3 auch ganz normal nutzen. Ich finde hier wird ganz schön dramatisiert und es entsteht eher der Eindruck das es eine Voraussetzung ist und nicht optional. Etwas reißerisch das Ganze.
> 
> 
> Da es wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn macht den Ast abzusägen auf dem man sitzt.
> ...


 
Dummerweise scheinen die nicht aufm Ast, sondern aufm Stahlträger zu sitzen, die sägen mit ihrer besch...eidenen Politik schon seit 3-4 Jahren dran.
Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl die ganzen CoD-Spieler haben ein Brett vorm Kopf, die finden die 30€ für 10 Maps (oder so ähnlich) vollkommen gerechtfertigt. Ist genau wie bei Apple.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo? Es ist schon eine verarschung das man für ein Spiel mit kurzer Entwicklungszeit, einer veralteten Engine (3 Jahre?) so teuer verkauft wird und dann soll man noch für irgendwelche peinlichen Zusatzleistungen zahlen?
Wer 70 Euro für Blackops mit ein paar neuen Maps und Texturen ausgeben will und dazu noch 7 Euro im Monat, damit man nicht nur ein Messer hat soll es tun. Mir reicht es jedenfalls, zum Glück kommt ja BF3.

Wer kauft sich schon teure tolle Hardware um dann so ein veraltetes Spiel zu zocken, da ist ja CS:S noch besser


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2011)

So lange man noch die Wahl und vor allem Alternativen hat(BC2) ist doch alles ok. Niemand wird gezwungen Extras zu erwerben.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hallo? Es ist schon eine verarschung das man für ein Spiel mit kurzer Entwicklungszeit, einer veralteten Engine (3 Jahre?) so teuer verkauft wird und dann soll man noch für irgendwelche peinlichen Zusatzleistungen zahlen?


 Gibt es denn einen Anspruch darauf? Man muss das doch nicht zahlen, man kann genau so gut darauf verzichten oder eben nur die Standardversion spielen. Wenn es nicht genug Abnehmer für solch ein Geschäftsmodell gäbe, dann würde sich das auch nicht rentieren und stetig ausgebaut werden.


> Wer 70 Euro für Blackops mit ein paar neuen Maps und Texturen ausgeben will und dazu noch 7 Euro im Monat, damit man nicht nur ein Messer hat soll es tun. Mir reicht es jedenfalls, zum Glück kommt ja BF3.
> 
> Wer kauft sich schon teure tolle Hardware um dann so ein veraltetes Spiel zu zocken, da ist ja CS:S noch besser


Wo steht denn das man vorteilhaftes Equipment bekommt gegen Bares was es in der Standardversion nicht gibt???

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> So lange man noch die Wahl und vor allem Alternativen hat(BC2) ist doch alles ok. Niemand wird gezwungen Extras zu erwerben.
> 
> MfG


 
Stimmt, aber früher war ein Spiel einfach ein Spiel und man musste nicht mehr zahlen um schönere Texturen, oder ein Gadget zu kaufen, das Marketing macht hier ein böses Spiel und es geht wiedermal nur um Geld.

Muss man jetzt immer mehr zahlen das man mit anderen Spielern mithalten kann? Nur leider gibt es genug dumme Leute die das noch kaufen und diesen Werdegang unterstützen. Passt aber zu COD, wird immer schlechter, schon Blackops war unspielbar auf dein schäbigen mini maps


----------



## daDexter (31. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mir MW3 zwar auf alle Fälle kaufen, vom Abo lass ich allerdings genauso die Finger wie von den Mappacks bei MW2 und BO.


----------



## graefchen (31. Mai 2011)

Es wurde doch noch garnicht gesagt ob man bessere Waffen bekommt, wenn man "Elite" hat. Wahrscheinlich gibt es irgendwas besonderes, aber nur Abzeichen/Customisation, keine wirklichen spielerischen Vorteile. Und wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre. müsst ihr es ja auch nicht spielen.


----------



## zøtac (31. Mai 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Xbox-User wird es wohl kaum stören, sind sie eine solche Abzocke doch schon seit 2005 gewohnt.


Wie meinen? Ach ja, die 2€ im Monat für einen Vernünftigen Onlineservice, welchen andere Konsolen nicht haben. Was für eine dreiste Abzocke, hat mich fast in den Ruin getrieben.

@Topic
Damit ist MW3 für mich komplett gestorben. Beiu F2P Spielen wie Combat Arms ist sowas ja noch ganz Ok, aber so nicht, ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## DaStash (31. Mai 2011)

graefchen schrieb:


> Es wurde doch noch garnicht gesagt ob man bessere Waffen bekommt, wenn man "Elite" hat. Wahrscheinlich gibt es irgendwas besonderes, aber nur Abzeichen/Customisation, keine wirklichen spielerischen Vorteile. Und wenn es wirklich so schlimm wäre. müsst ihr es ja auch nicht spielen.




MfG


----------



## Chillaa (31. Mai 2011)

Dann bleib ich wohl noch länger bei COD 1/2/4/5, und kaufe mir BF3. Schon DLC war eine Frechheit! 
Black Ops war die größte entschäuschung, alleine schon der Support....


----------



## fac3l3ss (31. Mai 2011)

Schon wegen Facebook würde ich das nicht kaufen!
Aber dazu kommt ja, es ist CoD und dann noch monatlich zahlen...



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## DarkMo (31. Mai 2011)

leute leute, alles nich so schlimm, mw3 wird bestimmt 1000mal geiler wie das olle angestaubte bf3! ihr braucht jetz nich alle wie die gestörten zu battlefield zu rennen um dort das spielziel wieder auszuhebeln. nene, bleibt bitte bei cod *bibber*


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

Lol

Erst den Spielern die Möglichkeit nehmen zu Modden und eigene Maps zu erstellen sowie eigene Server zu hosten... und dann Geld dafür verlangen, dass man beides liefert

Bodenlose Frechheit

Nachdem sich CoD nach der MWF2 Katastrophe mit BO ein Wenig gebessert hat scheint es nun endgültig abzustürzen... tragisch


----------



## Darkfleet85 (31. Mai 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> leute leute, alles nich so schlimm, mw3 wird bestimmt 1000mal geiler wie das olle angestaubte bf3! ihr braucht jetz nich alle wie die gestörten zu battlefield zu rennen um dort das spielziel wieder auszuhebeln. nene, bleibt bitte bei cod *bibber*


 
angestaubte BF3? *hust* BF3 hat die neuste Engine überhaupt.. währen COD MW3 noch auf der Vorgänger-Engine von Blackops sitzt (Laut Entwickler aus Kosten und Zeitgründen)


----------



## Axel_Foly (1. Juni 2011)

Aboshooter ... da mach ich nicht mit!
Danke für die info, das macht mir die entscheidung was ich dieses jahr kaufen soll viel leichter.

bin doch kein user 2. Klasse nur weil ich nur 1 mal bezahlt habe ...


----------



## Star_KillA (1. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> angestaubte BF3? *hust* BF3 hat die neuste Engine überhaupt.. währen COD MW3 noch auf der Vorgänger-Engine von Blackops sitzt (Laut Entwickler aus Kosten und Zeitgründen)



Das ist eine CoD 4 engine


----------



## RapToX (1. Juni 2011)

ich kann die leute einfach nicht verstehen, die das alles einfach so hinnehmen und mit solchen aussagen wie: "ist ja nur optional", die sache auch noch schönreden wollen.
seid ihr wirklich so verblendet? merkt ihr nicht, wie activision die daumenschraube jahr für jahr enger stellt? in diesem jahr sinds nur ein paar nutzlose zusatzfeatures, die es anderswo kostenlos gibt. was die sich für die nächsten jahre alles ausdenken, möchte ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen.
wenn die ganze aktion dann auch noch erfolg hat (und den wird sie haben), ziehen andere publisher früher oder später nach und dann dürft ihr künftig für jedes zusatzfeature monatlich blechen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juni 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> angestaubte BF3? *hust* BF3 hat die neuste Engine überhaupt.. währen COD MW3 noch auf der Vorgänger-Engine von Blackops sitzt (Laut Entwickler aus Kosten und Zeitgründen)


 das war ein _wenig_ ironisch gemeint  nachdem bc2 schon so von campenden snipenden nichtsnutzen bevölkert wird, denen das spielprinzip am arsch vorbei geht und die nur ihr eigenes ego intressiert und somit das ganze spiel versaut und mit frustmomenten übersäht, hatte ich doch ernsthaft gehofft, das nächste cod wird mal wieder was ordentliches. un was is nu? jetz reisen die son ding un wieder rammeln alle cod zocker zu bf oder was? wieder die selbe ********, noch bevor bf3 überhaupt startet? is eh scho ungewiss, ob ich mir bf3 überhaupt holen soll (wenn das wieder der selbe rotz wie bc2 wird mit unpatchbar un bugverseucht ohne ende bau ich mir lieber selber nen ego shooter...), un dann au noch wieder sone cod zocker flut die sich alle ned dem gameplay anpassen wollen? super, echt super.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> ich kann die leute einfach nicht verstehen, die das alles einfach so hinnehmen und mit solchen aussagen wie: "ist ja nur optional", die sache auch noch schönreden wollen.
> seid ihr wirklich so verblendet? merkt ihr nicht, wie activision die daumenschraube jahr für jahr enger stellt? in diesem jahr sinds nur ein paar nutzlose zusatzfeatures, die es anderswo kostenlos gibt. was die sich für die nächsten jahre alles ausdenken, möchte ich mir gar nicht erst vorstellen.
> wenn die ganze aktion dann auch noch erfolg hat (und den wird sie haben), ziehen andere publisher früher oder später nach und dann dürft ihr künftig für jedes zusatzfeature monatlich blechen.


Wenn Contentupdates im gleichen Maße wie bei Mmorpg´s erfolgen würden, hätte ich nicht zwangsläufig etwas gegen monatliche Gebühren. Aber hier wird ernsthaft überbewertet, was zu einem nicht geringen Teil der reißerischen News zu zusprechen ist.

"Optionaler Abo Service" bietet "Xtra-Funktionen" an, die man wählen kann aber nicht "muss". Warum regt man sich darüber auf? Selbst wenn es andere Hersteller nachmachen so handelt es sich doch nur um einen "Zusatz", mehr nicht. Und die Ängste die geschürt werden das man sich dadurch Vorteile erkauft sind schlichte Behauptungen, mehr nicht.

Unterm Strich bleibt folgendes festzustellen. So lange sich kein Nachteil der normalen Version gegenüber ergibt, so lange gibt es m. M. n. an optionalen Extra-Features, welche ja angeblich hier eh nicht gewünscht werden, nichts auszusetzen.

@Axel
Wo bitte entnimmst du genau das es ein ABO-Shooter wird?

MfG


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wenn Contentupdates im gleichen Maße wie bei Mmorpg´s erfolgen würden, hätte ich nicht zwangsläufig etwas gegen monatliche Gebühren. Aber hier wird ernsthaft überbewertet, was zu einem nicht geringen Teil der reißerischen News zu zusprechen ist.
> 
> "Optionaler Abo Service" bietet "Xtra-Funktionen" an, die man wählen kann aber nicht "muss". Warum regt man sich darüber auf? Selbst wenn es andere Hersteller nachmachen so handelt es sich doch nur um einen "Zusatz", mehr nicht. Und die Ängste die geschürt werden das man sich dadurch Vorteile erkauft sind schlichte Behauptungen, mehr nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Guggst du hier:



RapToX schrieb:


> ich kann die leute einfach nicht verstehen, die  das alles einfach so hinnehmen und mit solchen aussagen wie: "ist ja nur  optional", die sache auch noch schönreden wollen.
> seid ihr wirklich so verblendet? merkt ihr nicht, wie activision die  daumenschraube jahr für jahr enger stellt? in diesem jahr sinds nur ein  paar nutzlose zusatzfeatures, die es anderswo kostenlos gibt. was die  sich für die nächsten jahre alles ausdenken, möchte ich mir gar nicht  erst vorstellen.
> wenn die ganze aktion dann auch noch erfolg hat (und den wird sie  haben), ziehen andere publisher früher oder später nach und dann dürft  ihr künftig für jedes zusatzfeature monatlich blechen.


 
Es wird nur noch schlimmer. Irgendwann sind Abo-Gebühren ganz normal und mit soetwas fängt es nunmal klein an. Wer mitmacht ermutigt den Publisher nur, noch mehr aus uns Gamern herauszuquetschen. Wir schaufeln uns also fleißig unser eigenes Grab. Wie dumme Schafe.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2011)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Guggst du hier:


 Toll, der Beitrag auf den ich geantwortet habe. 
Dennoch handelt es sich NICHT um einen ABO-Shooter, wie dargestellt. 


> Es wird nur noch schlimmer. Irgendwann sind Abo-Gebühren ganz normal und mit soetwas fängt es nunmal klein an. Wer mitmacht ermutigt den Publisher nur, noch mehr aus uns Gamern herauszuquetschen. Wir schaufeln uns also fleißig unser eigenes Grab. Wie dumme Schafe.


 De ABO-Gebühren beziehen sich aber nicht an sich auf das Produkt, sondern auf Zusatzcontent der "optional", nicht nur bei CoD MW3, genutzt werden kann, siehe dazu die PCGH News.
Und niemand schaufelt sich sein eigenes Grab, denn das eigentliche Spiel setzt das nicht voraus. Somit kommen jene die das nicht wollen und jene die das wollen auf ihre Kosten. 
Ich verstehe die Aufregung nicht.
Wenn es so wäre, dass man durch die Bezahlung wie bei dem "free to play" Geschäftsmodell sich spielerische Vorteile erkaufen könnte, dann würde ich die Kritik ja verstehen aber das ist hier nicht der Fall.

MfG


----------



## Memphys (1. Juni 2011)

Du verkennst glaube ich, worum es ihm geht. Im Moment geht es nichtmal um MW3, es geht darum das andere Publisher sehen werden wie gut man damit dei Leute melken kann, woraufhin sich Activision bei MW4 denken wird "Hey, jetzt können wir auch Perks/Killstreaks per Abo verticken, Zusatzfeatures sidn ja Standard", was wiederum nachgemacht wird und sich immer weiter steigert. Man siehts z.B. bei der DLC-Politik, die sich, nachdem CoD es eingeführt hat, immer weiter verbreitet (Nichts gegen kostenlose DLCs oder AddOns, aber was CoD da betreibt...).


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist eine CoD 4 engine


 
BF3? wohl weniger.. MW3, ja


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du verkennst glaube ich, worum es ihm geht. Im  Moment geht es nichtmal um MW3, es geht darum das andere Publisher sehen  werden wie gut man damit dei Leute melken kann, woraufhin sich  Activision bei MW4 denken wird "Hey, jetzt können wir auch  Perks/Killstreaks per Abo verticken, Zusatzfeatures sidn ja Standard",  was wiederum nachgemacht wird und sich immer weiter steigert. Man siehts  z.B. bei der DLC-Politik, die sich, nachdem CoD es eingeführt hat,  immer weiter verbreitet (Nichts gegen kostenlose DLCs oder AddOns, aber  was CoD da betreibt...).


 
Danke, genau darum geht es mir.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du verkennst glaube ich, worum es ihm geht. Im Moment geht es nichtmal um MW3, es geht darum das andere Publisher sehen werden wie gut man damit dei Leute melken kann, woraufhin sich Activision bei MW4 denken wird "Hey, jetzt können wir auch Perks/Killstreaks per Abo verticken, Zusatzfeatures sidn ja Standard", was wiederum nachgemacht wird und sich immer weiter steigert. Man siehts z.B. bei der DLC-Politik, die sich, nachdem CoD es eingeführt hat, immer weiter verbreitet (Nichts gegen kostenlose DLCs oder AddOns, aber was CoD da betreibt...).


 
Gute Entwickler werden sich daran kein Beispiel nehmen und Entwickler haben beim Marketing auch Mitspracherecht. Es ist ein irreglaube das nur der Publisher die Kontrolle hat das wird in seriösen Firmen von vornerein abgeklärt und Marketinfritzen gibt es auf beiden Seiten Publishern und Entwicklern.


----------



## neuer101 (1. Juni 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Das ist eine CoD 4 engine


Wenn man von den kleinen Modifikationen an der Engine absieht, dann ist es sogar noch die Engine von Cod 2, halt nur etwas überarbeitet.


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Du verkennst glaube ich, worum es ihm geht. Im Moment geht es nichtmal um MW3, es geht darum das andere Publisher sehen werden wie gut man damit dei Leute melken kann, woraufhin sich Activision bei MW4 denken wird "Hey, jetzt können wir auch Perks/Killstreaks per Abo verticken, Zusatzfeatures sidn ja Standard", was wiederum nachgemacht wird und sich immer weiter steigert. Man siehts z.B. bei der DLC-Politik, die sich, nachdem CoD es eingeführt hat, immer weiter verbreitet (Nichts gegen kostenlose DLCs oder AddOns, aber was CoD da betreibt...).


Ja aber kostenpflichtiger Zusatz hat bis jetzt nirgends, bis auf bei "Free-to-Play" Spielen, die Spielbalance beeinträchtigt. Soll heißen niemand kann sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschaffen in dem er bessere Ausrüstung oder Ähnliches erwirbt. Hier geht es nur um die Erweiterung des Angebotes über den eigentlichen Spielinhalt hinaus, eine Art sozial Media Komponente die man nutzen kann oder auch nicht. 

"Daraus herzuleiten das man sich zukünftig spielerische Vorteile erkaufen könne oder besser gesagt das man quasi dazu gezwungen wird wenn man mithalten will entbehrt jeder Grundlage."
Das einzige was passieren könnte ist, dass das komplette Geschäftsmodell auf "free to play" umgestellt wird.

Aber wie gesagt, es bleibt jedem selber überlassen ob man das nutzen möchte oder nicht. Der Bedarf scheint zu bestehen, sonst würde solch eine Maßnahme nicht eingeführt werden. Wer es jedoch nicht nutzt erhält keinen Nachteil aber das wird zu Unrecht in der News so dargestellt und das kritisiere ich.

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja aber kostenpflichtiger Zusatz hat bis jetzt nirgends, bis auf bei "Free-to-Play" Spielen, die Spielbalance beeinträchtigt. Soll heißen niemand kann sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschaffen in dem er bessere Ausrüstung oder Ähnliches erwirbt. Hier geht es nur um die Erweiterung des Angebotes über den eigentlichen Spielinhalt hinaus, eine Art sozial Media Komponente die man nutzen kann oder auch nicht.
> 
> "Daraus herzuleiten das man sich zukünftig spielerische Vorteile erkaufen können oder besser gesagt das man quasi dazu gezwungen wird wenn man mithalten will entbehrt jeder Grundlage."
> Das einzige was passieren könnte ist, dass das komplette Geschäftsmodell auf "free to play" umgestellt wird.
> ...


 
"Erweiterung des Angebots", hey bitte, man zahlt für ein schon bestehendes Spiel das nur aus neuen Maps und Texturen besteht 60 Euro, und für die Neuerungen die ebenfalls aus schon bestehendem Material gemacht werden nochmal zusätzlich? Diese Leute machen keine Games aus Leidenschaft, das merkt man einfach. Klar besteht der Bedarf, weil es genug dumme Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt die sich über den Tisch ziehen lassen, das nicht mal merken und es am Schluss noch supercool finden

Ich mach jetzt auch neue Maps für CS und verkauf es für 60 Euro, Waffen muss man sich zusätzlich kaufen, ist halt eine Erweiterung. Verstehst du den Zusammenhang?
Als "Erweiterung" wird heute definiert was früher im Spiel inbegriffen war, wieder mal fängt ein neues kapitalistisches Kapitel in der Gameentwicklung statt und die dumme Masse begreift es nicht mal. Dank diesen Leuten ist die heutige Gesellschaft so gespalten weil sie einfach nichts überlegen.


----------



## butter_milch (1. Juni 2011)

Hö? Wo steht in der News bitte, dass man sich Vorteile gegenüber anderen Spielern erkaufen können wird?


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2011)

Ich schrieb ja bereits das es suggeriert wird, wie man unschwer an vielen Kommentaren, siehe Abo Modell etc., sehen kann. 

MfG


----------



## Darkfleet85 (1. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist nur der Anfang, am Schluss muss man für jeden Schuss 1 Cent zahlen


----------



## DaStash (1. Juni 2011)

Und auch hier gilt wieder, müssen tut man gar nichts! 

MfG


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Und auch hier gilt wieder, müssen tut man gar nichts!
> 
> MfG


 What!?  tut ist ein sche** wort xD 

Check mal das!


----------



## Wishmaster (1. Juni 2011)

Monatliche Gebühren = Ohne mich!

BF3 ich komme!


----------



## Lan_Party (1. Juni 2011)

Wishmaster schrieb:


> BF3 ich komme!


 /sign


----------



## Whoosaa (1. Juni 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ein guter News-Artikel bringt normalerweise nicht die Meinung des Autos ein.
> 
> Oder wind wir hier auf Bild.de gelandet?


 
Natürlich kann er seine Meinung einbringen. Der erste Teil ist schließlich rein mit Fakten und neutralen Aussagen bedacht, während seine persönliche Meinung klar abgegrenzt ist. 
Oder soll er noch mal extra 'nen Doppelpost drunter machen, um seine Meinung dazu auszudrücken? 

@ Topic:
Pff, seit CoD4 ist die Reihe eh für mich tabu - vlt. gibt's das Spiel ja in 3 Jahren als GOTY für 2,50 € auf Steam, dann wird's gekauft..


----------

